# What causes Anubias to melt



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know what causes damage like this in Anubias?
These are new leaves, just unfurled and they have these holes in them. The plant is Anubias barteri var. barteri, the closer leaf is bigger than my hand and that hole is at least an inch across. These problems just started with the last three new leaves, and I get about one new leaf a week.
I also just checked the rhizome and it has some soft spots on it! An A. nana "gold" is almost completely mush, leaves falling off and over half the rhizome was melted.
I had this problem once before and it was severe. Lost 3/4 of my 10+year old Anubias. I don't know what caused it. I had to pull the plants up, cut away damaged rhizome, trim damaged leaves, scrub away soft spots on the rhizome with a stiff brush. It worked and the firm areas of the rhizome grew back with vigor.
But I dont want this to happen again! All my Anubias are attached to rocks. I use EI dosing with 260w CF over a 55 gallon.
Anyone experienced this problem? Know the cause, cure?


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I just lost som petite nana a couple of weeks ago to some form of Rot. I too am using ei in my 5G office tank, but missed WCs for a few weeks. After losing the nana, I took some water home and tested it and the nitrates were 100ppm+.

I don't know if that's the culprit but everything else (including normal a. nana) seemed to look well...

so my suggestion is to check the nitrates - maybe we have something repeatable here...?

- Jeff


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i got the same problem, maybe the shock of a new water environment, lighting etc.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

It almost looks like something is Munching on it...


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a theory:

Anubias melting is a cycle that it undergoes. I have no evidence to support this. A cloned organism (as many aquarium plants are) presumably cannot exist in a static state forever, therefore every so often portions must die back on occasion. Other plants do this, but they grow much faster than anubias so the effects aren't noticed. Just a theory.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Another thing to think about...what PO4 levels are you maintaining? Anubias seem to be a PO4 loving plant and 2-3ppm may not be out of order.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

How old is this anubias? Did you just buy it? I had this happen to some of mine, and I attributed it to improper cutting of the rhizome, since I had just bought them and they started their rot from the rhizome up. I wasn't able to save them. However, I have another anubias plant which I've divided into several pieces and all of them are doing very well, so I can't say that it's an environmental thing.

-Adam


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,



> Anubias melting is a cycle that it undergoes.


I can't believe any such cycle may be possible with anubias. I have leaves on some of my anubias which are older then 1-2 years. But it is common for most of the plants as well as anubias, that if the nutrients becomes a limiting factor they sacrifice some of older leaves for promoting new leaf growth.



> I attributed it to improper cutting of the rhizome


Improper cutting may only be if you do not use a scissor or razorblade such as buy hand or crushing the rhisome with sth. Otherwise it will recover at all conditions. I'm starting to believe that this plant doesn't die hence it is much understandable that the name comes from Anubis.



> It almost looks like something is Munching on it


Until today I haven't heard or seen any fish or critter to munch that tough leaves or rhisome also it doesn't taste so good ;-)



> maybe the shock of a new water environment, lighting etc.


This is the toughest plant in all kingdom which is well known to thrive at any condition.



> so my suggestion is to check the nitrates


I observed no problems with nitrates at until 50 ppm range but I do not know what will happen if it may go up to 100s.



> These are new leaves, just unfurled and they have these holes in them.
> I also just checked the rhizome and it has some soft spots on it!
> Anubias seem to be a PO4 loving plant


I'm sorry if you feel that I'm a bit harsh on your comments but I have hundreds of them for several years with a healthy growth. In the past I also had these same problems but for me the reasons were:

1. Some of the leaves grew big and get out of the water till the hood and those leaves had the exact same damages.
2. GSA is the biggest problem for anubias specs. and solution for that is always high PO4 (which is also the main nutrient to promote growth for this plant along with iron and magnesium). In the past when I didn't have high PO4 levels GSA growth was incredible on the leaves. When GSA grows as a thick dark colored carpet on the levaes it starts to penetrate that parts of the leaves causing holes. When you have such a GSA growth you either cut the leaf off as there is no way of restoring it again or just cut out the infected tip or side of the leaf, the remaining part of the leaf will just do fine. You can apply this to the parts with holes as well.
3. The soft spots on the rhisome may only be caused by a previous mechanik damage unless you do not have a bacterial infection which I have heard from a friends post in here. Scrubbing or cutting off the soft part will help to solve the problem.

YILDIRIM


----------

